# Dovetail novice



## mperring (May 3, 2011)

Working on first drawer project.
Have yet to buy dovetail jig.
Could use some advice on a model that will do the job w/o paying $100.
Checked Ebay for used models-Porter Cable, Leigh, Craftsman 925450.
Wolfcraft Quick Dovetail jig.

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Mike

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: E-Z Pro Dovetailer Dovetail Jig: Home Improvement

YouTube - EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Kit Part 1
YouTube - General EZ Pro Dovetail Jig 860 (Part 2/2)

========



Mountyone said:


> Working on first drawer project.
> Have yet to buy dovetail jig.
> Could use some advice on a model that will do the job w/o paying $100.
> Checked Ebay for used models-Porter Cable, Leigh, Craftsman 925450.
> ...


----------



## mperring (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Bob,

Have looked at this and prefer to buy new rather than used.
W/Rockler i can get free shipping so my cost will be reasonable.
Mike


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dove tail jig, bushings, bit and router? Why bother when you can just do this;

YouTube - Rob Cosman's 3 1/2 minute "Tails 1st" dovetail

I wonder how many he cut to get that good?

Hey Mike, do you have a coupon code for free shipping at Rockler? I always forget something and would end up paying for shipping a second time to complete my order.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

" used " = ???
Sounds like you are one that likes to do it the hard way if so here's a jig made just for you..
Dovetail Machine

========



Mountyone said:


> Thanks Bob,
> 
> Have looked at this and prefer to buy new rather than used.
> W/Rockler i can get free shipping so my cost will be reasonable.
> Mike


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Bob,

Any chance you've used that HF dovetail machine? Every time I go in to HF, I look at it and argue with myself wheather I should buy it. You can always find a 20% coupon, so it makes an already decent price even better.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Yes I have one . out of all the dovetails machines I have it's the last one I would pull out and used, it's a real PITA dovetail machine..I have one router setup just for that machine but still a PITA, it's like MANY you will see just like it..  I have reworked the one I have so it works ok BUT still a PITA to use..


=========


mpbc48 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Any chance you've used that HF dovetail machine? Every time I go in to HF, I look at it and argue with myself wheather I should buy it. You can always find a 20% coupon, so it makes an already decent price even better.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

mpbc48 said:


> Dove tail jig, bushings, bit and router? Why bother when you can just do this;
> 
> YouTube - Rob Cosman's 3 1/2 minute "Tails 1st" dovetail
> 
> ...


Not as many as Frank Klausz.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I guess I'll leave that one on the shelf.

Mike


----------



## rmsjo (May 4, 2011)

Hi Mike,
Have you looked into the Keller dovetail Jig? I beleive there is a model that is under $100.00 and I think the setup and operation of cutting dovetails are pretty straight forward. I believe they ship it with a DVD video to get you started. Look for Keller dovetail in google and check out the site.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: MLCS Pins and Tails Through Dovetail Template Small with 1/2" Shank Bits: Home Improvement

==========


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I'll check it out.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Mike

===========



mpbc48 said:


> Thanks Bob, I'll check it out.
> 
> Mike


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*Dovetail Template Master*

Hi i wanted to make a blanket chest for my Grand Daughters and ran across these videos on Youtube

part1
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

part2
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

part3
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

part4
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

NOTE: i tried to attach them using the Url function but it failed


----------

